# Rough cut cedar



## Hull.Painting (Sep 17, 2010)

We just bid a job on converting 20 year old rough sanded cedar trim inside a house. Just wondering what you would recommend for primer first coat? It will be white. Shelac or oil primer?


----------



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

From experience, I would recommend long dry oil.


----------



## rosespainting (Mar 16, 2014)

I would also recommend and oil base. Coverstain, PPG seal grip oil, or SW easy sand primer, would be my choices depending on which is more available / price in your area. Depending on your desired finish, and what top coat you are using, you may want to use an alkyd enamel underbody. Either way, you should let them dry for more than 24 hrs.

in my experience shellac primers are better for already smooth, well finished wood. Like cabinets, or furniture grade wood.


----------

